# Assistant General Manager and Dogs at Windsor



## geist1223 (Jun 8, 2021)

After seeing several (at least 3 not more than 5) little dogs on the property and obviously staying here I swung by the Front Desk to ask them about their Dog Policy. The woman at the Front Desk had no idea so I asked to speak to the GM or Manager on Duty. The GM was not present and so Assistant General Manager Ken Murakami came out to speak to me. In an aggressive hostile tone he demanded my full name, Bldg number, Room Number, and membership number. I asked why he needed all that information up front. He got more hostile. I finally gave him our Account number. He went into the Back room and came back saying he could not find us in the system. Gee we have only been members since 2002 and Platinum for about 9 years. I wonder if he entered incorrectly or wrote it down incorrectly?

He refused to answer any of my questions. The response he did give was most people do not tell us they have a dog or dogs. So I asked him when this happens and they find out do they have the dog(s) removed and institute the $350 cleaning fee. And until the cleaning fee was paid an entry was to be made in the Owner's Account that prevented them from making any Reservations. He had no idea what I was talking about.

Obviously this conversation was going no where so I asked for his business card and left.


----------



## magmue (Jun 8, 2021)

> .... have the dog(s) removed and institute the $350 cleaning fee. And until the cleaning fee was paid an entry was to be made in the Owner's Account that prevented them from making any Reservations.


I know that pets who are not service animals are prohibited, but is that in our contract/bylaws as the theoretical outcome for trying to do it anyway? 

When we stay at Whalepointe in Depoe Bay every 3 months, we typically see multiple dogs being walked outdoors with and without service dog vests - I suspect the vests are bogus as those dogs are not any better behaved. One one occasion, we had friends stay overnight on their way down the coastal highway from Portland to Gold Beach - they had their dog with them and we called the front desk to ask about options. We were taken aback to be told that the dog could not step foot on the property, or sleep in their vehicle in the Whalepointe parking lot, or even parked in in the overflow pull-out parking directly off Hwy 101 in front of Whalepointe. Given the lax enforcement of folks who don't ask and flout the rules, it seemed rather excessive.


----------



## Janann (Jun 8, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> he demanded my full name, Bldg number, Room Number, and membership number.


If you give your name and say you are a member with a resort stay in progress, they ought to be able to figure out the rest.  I would be pretty annoyed to be asked for details that he can look up himself.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 8, 2021)

I do not know why he wanted all this detailed information before he would even listen, which he never did.


----------



## presley (Jun 9, 2021)

You need to post that on their facebook or twitter.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 13, 2021)

I personally will not stay a pet friendly hotel. The service dog is a exception but the emotional service dog game is BS in my book. Airlines have started to eliminate this
and are making it harder for service dog exceptions.
.
loopholehttps://www.cnn.com/travel/article/emotional-support-animals-airlines-wellness-trnd/index.html


----------



## easyrider (Jun 13, 2021)

Worldmark doesn't own 100% of some the resorts they have inventory in. That private inventory often allows pets. 

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 14, 2021)

Windsor is a 100% Worldmark owned. We do not believe in Facebook.


----------



## VGinmo (Jun 20, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Windsor is a 100% Worldmark owned. We do not believe in Facebook.


I work at WBW as a vacation Guide making reservations. The question of animals being at our resorts comes up several times a day. Our policy is that only service animals are allowed. That being said, by law there are only 2 questions that we can ask about said "service animal". 1. Is it a service animal? And 2. What task does the animal perform for you? If the owner responds that it is a service animal, we must accept that response. There is no documentation to prove if it is or isn't. I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in because I deal with that specific question often.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you. Many of know all that. The problem is that do not even ask those 2 questions. The Front Desk Staff I dealt with did not even know those 2 questions. The Assistant Manager did not even know they had several dogs on the property which leads me to believe he never leaves his office to walk around the property.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 20, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> I do not know why he wanted all this detailed information before he would even listen, which he never did.


Have you / will you be reporting this to Worldmark?  
Based on what you report, this management individual has not read or followed the pledge.........


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 20, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Windsor is a 100% Worldmark owned. *We do not believe in Facebook*.



A wise decision.


----------



## VGinmo (Jun 30, 2021)

VGinmo said:


> I work at WBW as a vacation Guide making reservations. The question of animals being at our resorts comes up several times a day. Our policy is that only service animals are allowed. That being said, by law there are only 2 questions that we can ask about said "service animal". 1. Is it a service animal? And 2. What task does the animal perform for you? If the owner responds that it is a service animal, we must accept that response. There is no documentation to prove if it is or isn't. I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in because I deal with that specific question often.


The other thing I would like to address briefly, is the long hold time. I personally worked my regular 40 hours plus 40 hours of overtime last week. There are constantly classes about to end training and take live calls. Can I mention that they are picky about who they allow to speak with owners? My interview process was very thorough and pointed. Then 5 WEEKS to learn every single thing we need to know to answer your questions, no matter what those questions are. Each call is supposed to last less than 400 seconds, while I've never met that goal, it is the ideal. It takes time to help each owner with everything they need to know and do. I guarantee I spend at least 5 minutes for every call I take apologizing for the long wait and trying to explain why it's like that. I, personally, would appreciate being cut a tiny bit of slack and not have to justify why I thoroughly help each owner that calls. There is A LOT of information and more often than not 1 question leads to 12. I read somewhere in here recently that some people were being dropped after an hour, that was happening to a lot of owners who were calling on a Verizon phone/network. Bottom line, if you have 10 questions, than guaranteed so does every other owner calling. Do the math. I love working with owners and absolutely will do whatever I can to make an owners vacation perfect. Please separate the agents on the front lines from the board of directors that hand down policies many don't like. Chances are, we don't care for them either, but can't say that on a recorded line. Just food for thought...


----------



## ronparise (Aug 10, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Windsor is a 100% Worldmark owned. We do not believe in Facebook.


You do not believe in facebook??... 
Sometimes I cant believe what I see there, but I assure you facebook exists  
I dont believe in a god that would allow facebook to exist


----------



## ronparise (Aug 10, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Thank you. Many of know all that. The problem is that do not even ask those 2 questions. The Front Desk Staff I dealt with did not even know those 2 questions. The Assistant Manager did not even know they had several dogs on the property which leads me to believe he never leaves his office to walk around the property.




Oh I bet they know the questions, They also know that some one who brings a dog on the property has probably already practiced their lie

when I was asked the task that my service dog performed, I said "I have PTSD. he calms me in stressful situations. He is probably the reason I havent punched you in the head yet"


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you for your comments. Should have said we do not believe in joining or using Facebook.


----------

